# Buck



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Took pictures of this buck a couple weeks ago on a fishing trip. I can hunt this property. He is on my hit list.


<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=554118_10100240410692177_1740693516_n1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/554118_10100240410692177_1740693516_n1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

He would be on my list to.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice, Goodluck.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Yup would be on my list also! Won't be long......


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

Sweet! Just put my cameras out last week on some " very urban" land. Can't wait to see whats on them in a few weeks.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Chris,,, now don't I remember you telling me I could go hunting with you this year  

That bad boy would be a nice start


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Good Luck and shoot straight. That's a good rack for what looks like a 3year old.

ron


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Dewy said:


> Sweet! Just put my cameras out last week on some " very urban" land. Can't wait to see whats on them in a few weeks.


There are some monster bucks in urban areas if ya happen to have the right area. I will be interested to see your pics of what you capture on film?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

SNDFLEE said:


> There are some monster bucks in urban areas if ya happen to have the right area. I will be interested to see your pics of what you capture on film?


Mee too!


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

*Urban Buck*

While I'm waiting to go in and get a few cards and freshen up some spots in the next few days I'll show you all this guy. My hunting buddy and I call him Mr. Ribcage. This photo was from Feb of this year, 2012, before the antlers dropped. Hopefully we can get some pics of him again this year to see how he has grown. He lives near an Interstate and an abandoned golf course but feeds heavily on acorns from Oak trees in a nearby neighborhoods.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Awesome! Hope he shows himself to you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet


----------

